# Uh-Oh Milk price is slippin



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like milk price has slipped pretty hard.Futures price in low 14's.That usually reflects on hay prices here.Dairy hay price slips and so does all the other hay along with it.









Hay price and demand has softened here alot from last fall.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

that is not what i like to hear. Hopefully things will pick up and bring the market back to strength.

I also agree with that the hay market has softened


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

2x problem for me, I also have 200 dairy cows along with our hay and straw operation. In 2009 the hay operation saved us.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I sure hope milk prices turn around not only for the hay producers, but we have lost a LOT of dairies in the last 5 years and all I see are BTO's. I sure miss the small dairies that were once around here. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I sure hope milk prices turn around not only for the hay producers, but we have lost a LOT of dairies in the last 5 years and all I see are BTO's. I sure miss the small dairies that were once around here. Mike


Yea everyone used to milk here when I was a kid.Typically about 20 cows in a stantion barn.I can only think of 2 guys milking about 30 each now when it used to be 100's.

Now the norm is 300-1500 hd here.I just heard one dairy about 600 hd is calling it quits.Some brothers reaching retirement age and are going to grain farm.The next generation doesn't want the cows.I guess the milkimg barns are for sale.They already tore up the alfalfa last fall and plan on selling off the cows when the feed is gone.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

We had a dairy here for 32 years. I don't think I could survive in todays market with 150 cows. Mel


----------

